# gcc(3.4.4) и  rar(3.4)....помогите победить

## Xm

раньше ругался на отсутствие libstdc++.so.5 я ему сделал вот так

/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 -> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/libstdc++.so.6

теперь при попытке чегонибудь зарарить получаю 

/opt/bin/rar: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5: version `GLIBCPP_3.2' not found (required by /opt/bin/rar)

/opt/bin/rar: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5: version `CXXABI_1.2' not found (required by /opt/bin/rar)

----------

## Xm

мда....похоже я без рара остался, ладно будем теток к зипу приучать  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

emerge -pv libstdc++-v3

----------

## rusxakep

emerge -v свежий_рар  :Smile: 

----------

## Xm

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv libstdc++-v3

 

он же воткнет мне гцц целиком другой ?

----------

## viy

Ни в коем случае! Только библиотеки для поддержки старых программ.

Но для сбора оных ему нужен "старый" gcc.

----------

## rusxakep

То бишь он поставит старый gcc, и потом его нужно будет снести.

----------

## Xm

 *Quote:*   

> То бишь он поставит старый gcc

 

черт....опять полночи компилять будет ;(

----------

## rusxakep

Не уверен я, но мне кажется libstdc для свежего rar не нужен....

----------

## viy

Что значит поставит старый gcc?! Не будет этого...

Что заставляет так думать?

----------

## ba

 *viy wrote:*   

> Что значит поставит старый gcc?! Не будет этого...
> 
> Что заставляет так думать?

 

будет...

----------

## viy

Ребят, я начинаю чувствовать себя идитом, хотя таким не являюсь.

 *equery f libstdc++-v3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ Searching for packages matching libstdc++-v3... ]
> 
> ...

 

 *emerge -epv libstdc++-v3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> ...

 

 *gcc-config -l wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4 *
> 
> ...

 

Итого --- для сборки libstdc++-v3 у меня не ставиться gcc-3.3. Да, он будет скачан, т.к. именно его исходники обеспечивают требуемый функционал, но это не значит,

что он будет поставлен в систему.

А теперь вопрос --- что заставляет вас думать иначе?

----------

## 4nykey

Хух? 

```
sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6 *

CONTENTS:

/etc

/etc/env.d

/etc/env.d/99libstdc++

/usr

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/libstdc++-v3

/usr/lib/libstdc++-v3/libstdc++.so.5.0.7

/usr/lib/libstdc++-v3/libstdc++.so.5 -> libstdc++.so.5.0.7
```

Одна библиотека != гцц.

Если есть желание можно поставить гцц-3.3.х, это тоже решит проблему.

Альтернативно libstdc++-v3 ставит только одну либу из гцц, которая нужна для С++ прог (думаем о бинарных раре, ООо, фирефохе и т.п).

/edit

<- too slow

----------

## ba

 *viy wrote:*   

> Ребят, я начинаю чувствовать себя идитом, хотя таким не являюсь.

 

раньше точно требовалось...

[edit]

глянул щас... действительно, оно для чего-то другого похоже требовалось...

----------

